# Yikes .... clipped design on horse



## WelshTilly (8 September 2011)

Was just trying to get some inspiration for clipping designs and came across this  : 

10/10 for creativeness but omg poor horse it must be thinking why me 

http://equineink.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/bodyclipping.jpg?w=480&h=289

K x


----------



## itsonlyme (8 September 2011)

Omg i love it!!!!! :-D


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (8 September 2011)

ROFL!!!!! oh my word!!! too much time on their hands methinks!!


i wonder if the other side matches


----------



## Ravenwood (8 September 2011)

The person holding the horse doesn't look too pleased about it!


----------



## WelshTilly (8 September 2011)

Im still laughing about it, imagine what his fieldmates think!! Do you think he stands in the corner  thinking jees why me mum you could have chosen any of us but why me???....


----------



## Petalpoos (8 September 2011)

Do I see a coconut under the two palm trees?


----------



## Tnavas (8 September 2011)

There is a company in US that make the stencils for these. They have an amazing number of different designs. They stick on and your clip over them, then peel off the stencil. Unfortunately can't remember the name of the company.


----------



## welshcobmad (8 September 2011)

My home made attempt last year below. Have superman ready for this year lol.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (8 September 2011)

we used to do xmas trees and stars and stuff on the ponies ages ago no pics though


----------



## Bettyboo222 (8 September 2011)

PM StencilBum on here she knows about a clipping stencil company


----------



## tinap (8 September 2011)

Haha!! Love it!! I'd be happy if mine would just let me get near him!!!!


----------



## jinglejoys (8 September 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rnnuBEkbgI&feature=related
The Rick Lamb horse Show had a programme on how to do it


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (8 September 2011)

I'm doing a superman this year as showname is Superted lol


----------



## Dancing Queen (8 September 2011)

oh good god - how ridiculous


----------



## brucea (8 September 2011)

That's just wrong.


----------



## MrsHutt (8 September 2011)

Poor horse looks mighty p**ed off!     I don't mind a little bit of 'art' on the bum, but that's going a bit far, I reckon!


----------



## melxvengeance (8 September 2011)

Seen this one? Wish I had the patience myself - and a patient pony!

http://hahahorses.com/hahacaptions/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Dec10th.jpg


----------



## Dancing Queen (8 September 2011)

melxvengeance said:



			Seen this one? Wish I had the patience myself - and a patient pony!

http://hahahorses.com/hahacaptions/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Dec10th.jpg

Click to expand...

pathetic! these people need to get jobs! poor horse, looks a right fool.


----------



## orangepony (9 September 2011)

A little too much time on their hands perhaps....but all those stars are impressive  I love how they've even done it's legs!!


----------



## Kokopelli (9 September 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			pathetic! these people need to get jobs! poor horse, looks a right fool.
		
Click to expand...

But I bet a little girl would absolutely love it. 

OP get in contact with Ponyfeet10 on here she owns her own stencil company and was the one who did the pony with all the stars.


----------



## *hic* (9 September 2011)

I was banned from doing designs after clipping my daughter's pony and leaving his name in relief in two foot high letters all along one side. Her instructor was not impressed. Mind they got the last laugh when I ended up competing him, still with his name in large letters along one side.

I'm very boring nowadays and the most exciting clips mine get are when the clippers break when I'm part-finished.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 September 2011)

I love silly stencils, you generally don't see fun stencils clipped onto the arses of unloved, neglected horses - so for me, they are synonymous with being loved and adored.  Which isn't the worst thing to happen to a horse


----------



## kwilson92 (9 September 2011)

now that is one interesting design sad but interesting haha

we go for initials or fancy shapes, dont think anyone has the patience at our yard for anything like that x


----------



## nikCscott (9 September 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			I love silly stencils, you generally don't see fun stencils clipped onto the arses of unloved, neglected horses - so for me, they are synonymous with being loved and adored.  Which isn't the worst thing to happen to a horse 

Click to expand...

Here here- it's just a bit of fun! 

We used to do it on all our ponies rumps and I will be leaving stars on the girls' pony this year too. And I might even add some glitter to them for the christmas shows with tinsel around the plaits.

As long as our horses are well looked after and loved whats wrong with having a bit of fun- especially when the children are involved. Sometime us horsey types take thing far too seriously!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (9 September 2011)

It is a bit of fun, I don't mind the ones on the rump, I did diamonds on my horse one year, I think the all over ones are a bit much though, but yes I expect a little child to love it


----------



## bumblebee_ (9 September 2011)

This was my first attempt at clipping a design!! and I managed it freehand!!  I'm trying to think of something funky to do this year!


----------



## ExpressPrincess (9 September 2011)

LOL! Made me laugh


----------



## Double_choc_lab (9 September 2011)

Perhaps the rider ought to be made to wear something equally ridiculous - what about a bikini to match the beach scene


----------



## Ashf (9 September 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			pathetic! these people need to get jobs! poor horse, looks a right fool.
		
Click to expand...


FYI, the clipping design with all the palm trees in the OP was done with stencils as part of a clipping demonstration at some sort of country or equine fair in the USA. I've seen the video and the handler in that pic might have been the one to clip it  - it was a few years ago.

This other picture of Jessie with all the stars was done by my daughter (Ponyfeet10) when she was 17 and a full time student in Hartpury College. It was done partially to see what the designs would look like on different parts of the coat, partially for promotional purposes for a stencil making business called Stencilbum which I run, partially because the pony was being regularly jumped in competition by her and needed clipping, and partially because she was 17 and having a bit of fun with a very much loved family pet (she is a pony, they don't do Vanity ! )

As for the Stars design, it was done over 3 evenings in a week in october and was growing out as quickly as it was being clipped in. 

Now whilst you might not be a fan of clipping designs, or the people who like to have a bit of fun with their horses when it comes to clipping time, There are many people out here who do recognise that it is only a haircut, and not a brand


----------



## Lippyx (9 September 2011)

I think these are great! So what if they're not correct, who cares!! Its only a bit of fun, and certainly puts a smile on my face in the cold, miserable winter months!

At our yard all the horses who are clipped get a design of some sorts on their rumps! And if I had my own horse, then I would do some too!!


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 September 2011)

Ashf said:



			Now whilst you might not be a fan of clipping designs, or the people who like to have a bit of fun with their horses when it comes to clipping time, There are many people out here who do recognise that it is only a haircut, and not a brand 

Click to expand...

FYI -  You are correct - I dislike the patterns/designs in horses coats. Each to their own but certainly not anywhere near mine. I like mine to look like horses!


----------



## Ashf (9 September 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			FYI -  You are correct - I dislike the patterns/designs in horses coats. Each to their own but certainly not anywhere near mine. I like mine to look like horses!
		
Click to expand...

Do you object to the chequerboard patterns or sharks teeth on the racehorses as well ?


----------



## Rockchick (9 September 2011)

my first clip with my first horse was somewhat of a novelty for me so she had a B left on one side (her names Bangle) and a ! on the other... that was 5 years ago.... not done anything special since.... maybe i should this year


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 September 2011)

Ashf said:



			Do you object to the chequerboard patterns or sharks teeth on the racehorses as well ?
		
Click to expand...

Traditional quarter markings I think are lovely - I draw the line at having patterns clipped into the hair.


----------



## Ashf (9 September 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			Traditional quarter markings I think are lovely - I draw the line at having patterns clipped into the hair.
		
Click to expand...

The way I see it is that we accept tradition because it is what we grew up with. Chequerboard patterns and sharks teeth have been put on with a comb and require nothing more than the skill of the groom to achieve the result. Clipping any sort of shape freehand has (until I started a few years ago) been only the preserve of the immensely gifted.
Whilst it is the new kid on the block, shape clipping is growing in popularity, and I've certainly noticed through what I do and also people making their own a substantial increase in it. 

Who knows, in another 50 years, shape clipping might well be regarded as traditional also


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 September 2011)

Ashf said:



			Who knows, in another 50 years, shape clipping might well be regarded as traditional also 

Click to expand...

you never know!
in 50 yrs I will be dead and buried - or husband may have had me stuffed and placed in the corner!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 September 2011)

It's not often I disagree with Dancing Queen, but I love shape clipping.  I left a  lightning bold on my pony last year, and stars and a bolt on a pony I clipped for a friend.  I tried and failed to leave the pony's name!  Might have looked a bit neater if I'd known about the stencils 

I just don't see the harm when if a kid wants a design on their pony's quarters.  It won't bother the pony.  My only problem with the two photos here would be that leaving that amount of hair on would defeat the object of clipping for me!


----------



## bluestar (9 September 2011)

Well, they have made my day! I'm sat at work, feeling rather bored and wishing I was enjoying some horsey time and that has made me chuckle! Now, I wonder if my cat's would let me try that on them lol


----------



## Ashf (9 September 2011)

bluestar said:



			Well, they have made my day! I'm sat at work, feeling rather bored and wishing I was enjoying some horsey time and that has made me chuckle! Now, I wonder if my cat's would let me try that on them lol 

Click to expand...

Someone in Canada wanted me to sell them a design so they could clip 'No to BSL' on their dog. Shaving a cat - you are braver than me !


----------



## nikCscott (9 September 2011)

StencilBum- I was made aware of your website by Helen of Sinai dressage and I have been hovering around your website for a few days- just deciding what to have... 

Didn't realise you were local though too! My daughters are 6 & 4 so I'm sure I have a good 10 years at least of stencilled rumps ahead of me!


----------



## ester (9 September 2011)

Santa_Claus did these two freehand on frank a couple of winters ago, although LizzieJ refused to let me go hunting like it  . Her orginal designs were much more intricate but Frank's hair was somewhat longer than the fine WB stuff she is used to dealing with! 














people tended to love or hate them!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 September 2011)

I stupidly promised to clip my pony's breeder's stud name onto his quarters once.  If he sees this, he'll hold me to that promise


----------



## Kenzo (9 September 2011)

Well it's not my cup of tea but I must take my hat of to them, it's certainly a some piece of art work and must of took some time and patience to be able to do that, both for the handler clipping and the horse.


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 September 2011)

perhaps you could do a wonder woman stencil - or even better She-ra!


----------



## PonyFeet10 (9 September 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			pathetic! these people need to get jobs! poor horse, looks a right fool.
		
Click to expand...

That's my pony you're talking about


----------



## Kaylum (9 September 2011)

I think they are very good.  Afterall people dress up horses in rugs and saddleclothes with designs on them to brighten things up a bit.  

Nice to raise a smile.


----------



## barbaraNcolin (9 September 2011)

I love stencilbums!!  The first year I used stencilbum, I got a custom one made with my boy's show name on it (it turned out to be quite tricky but we got there!) and the year before last I got a treble clef stencil to put on his bum! His show name is Music Man


----------



## Ashf (9 September 2011)

nikCscott said:



			StencilBum- I was made aware of your website by Helen of Sinai dressage and I have been hovering around your website for a few days- just deciding what to have... 

Didn't realise you were local though too! My daughters are 6 & 4 so I'm sure I have a good 10 years at least of stencilled rumps ahead of me!
		
Click to expand...

I'm adding content as and when I get time. I've done quite a few layouts for the brushing designs which I am redrawing from the clipping, and vice versa. If there is something in particular which is in one format or the other, don't be afraid to ask.

How local to Chelt are you Nic ?


----------



## WelshTilly (9 September 2011)

Stencilbum - your website has some fab inspiration on it in fact im strugglling there is too much to choose from i put a post up the same time as this one last night trying to help:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=482630

id be interested in your input!! 

K x


----------



## Ashf (9 September 2011)

barbaraNcolin said:



			I love stencilbums!!  The first year I used stencilbum, I got a custom one made with my boy's show name on it (it turned out to be quite tricky but we got there!) and the year before last I got a treble clef stencil to put on his bum! His show name is Music Man 

Click to expand...

Wow, I remember drawing that one up (Music Man IV wasn't it ? ) and thinking that it is going to take a bit of time to do. You'll be pleased to know that the clipping stencils are now made out of a thick sticky back vinyl now which can be cleaned easily with washing up liquid to get the hair and goo off and put away for re use HERE . More hassle for me as someone who has to design and make them, as the thick vinyl is much tougher to work with, but something which gives much better VFM to the end user


----------



## barbaraNcolin (9 September 2011)

That's the one!!








I think all marked bums are great, it's nice to have a lighter side to life!


----------



## TheEquineOak (9 September 2011)

Well I'm off to check that website out!

It's only hair for gawd's sake, it grows back.... or you could shave it off??


----------



## Honey08 (9 September 2011)

I'm another one who can appreciate the talent it takes to do some of them, but find it really undignified on a horse.  To me it makes them look like an object that you're having a laugh with rather than a classy animal.

And why does a six year old (or sixteen year old) need to have hearts etc on her pony.  If thats so important to them, they're either a bit spoiled (as in - if thats what my daughter wants she can have it, even if its naff) or should really still be in the toy pony stage.  Anyone old enough to have a equine should be old enough to respect them for what they are.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Paddy Irish (9 September 2011)

Just been to the stencilbum site , Paddy Irish would love a shamrock on his arse , problem is he's gotta live out and although he'll have a blanket clip , i would feel a bit mean taking his whole butt off. If only you could ' do ' them in reverse i.e cut out the design and leave the hair around it - sorry getting a bit carried away now....


----------



## PonyFeet10 (9 September 2011)

Honey08 said:



			I'm another one who can appreciate the talent it takes to do some of them, but find it really undignified on a horse.  To me it makes them look like an object that you're having a laugh with rather than a classy animal.

And why does a six year old (or sixteen year old) need to have hearts etc on her pony.  If thats so important to them, they're either a bit spoiled (as in - if thats what my daughter wants she can have it, even if its naff) or should really still be in the toy pony stage.  Anyone old enough to have a equine should be old enough to respect them for what they are.

Just my opinion, of course.
		
Click to expand...

100% respect your opinion but at the end of the day it is just hair.. And it grows back in no time especially in winter  The horse's don't know any different and couldn't care less!


----------



## PonyFeet10 (9 September 2011)

paddy irish said:



			If only you could ' do ' them in reverse i.e cut out the design and leave the hair around it - sorry getting a bit carried away now....

Click to expand...

You CAN Paddy Irish! I'm sure my dad will be happy to explain to you more about clipping the designs in to a coat


----------



## Ashf (9 September 2011)

KerryDevon said:



			Stencilbum - your website has some fab inspiration on it in fact im strugglling there is too much to choose from i put a post up the same time as this one last night trying to help:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=482630

id be interested in your input!! 

K x
		
Click to expand...

I can mix the designs and script together, it isn't a problem, but it isn't me who is clipping it.

My advice is to keep the design simple and take your time when clipping it as the Devil is in the detail. 

If you asked a hairdresser to cut your own hair and they only took 5 minutes over it, you'd expect it to be a rubbish job. The more time they give it, the better, and the same applies to clipping designs. The stencils are a guide at the end of the day and not a rubber stamp !


----------



## JFTDWS (9 September 2011)

Honey08 said:



			To me it makes them look like an object that you're having a laugh with rather than a classy animal.
		
Click to expand...

I love my horse and my ponies to bits, but they are anything but classy 







I do have a laugh with my horses, I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Ashf (9 September 2011)

paddy irish said:



			Just been to the stencilbum site , Paddy Irish would love a shamrock on his arse , problem is he's gotta live out and although he'll have a blanket clip , i would feel a bit mean taking his whole butt off. If only you could ' do ' them in reverse i.e cut out the design and leave the hair around it - sorry getting a bit carried away now....

Click to expand...

If you think about it, a shamrock shape is a fairly big area to shave. The way I design the stencils is so you shave the perimeter rather than the shape. In the case of a shamrock, this means there is less hair shaved this way. It also means that as the shape is always longer than the hair around it, the shape always stands proud and therefore will not have hair overgrowing its edges and blurring them

This picture is a good example of how the (my) stencils work in long hair if you don't want to clip your horse out fully. They also work in the same way with the music man design at the top of the page, but you just ignore the border and leave the design long and clip everything around it. She clipped this design in the summer as you can see by the way she is dressed, so these clipping designs can be used whenever really !


----------



## Megibo (9 September 2011)

i have seen these before...wouldn't do that to my own horse!


----------



## AndiK (9 September 2011)

Ashf said:



			FYI, the clipping design with all the palm trees in the OP was done with stencils as part of a clipping demonstration at some sort of country or equine fair in the USA. I've seen the video and the handler in that pic might have been the one to clip it  - it was a few years ago.

This other picture of Jessie with all the stars was done by my daughter (Ponyfeet10) when she was 17 and a full time student in Hartpury College. It was done partially to see what the designs would look like on different parts of the coat, partially for promotional purposes for a stencil making business called Stencilbum which I run, partially because the pony was being regularly jumped in competition by her and needed clipping, and partially because she was 17 and having a bit of fun with a very much loved family pet (she is a pony, they don't do Vanity ! )

As for the Stars design, it was done over 3 evenings in a week in october and was growing out as quickly as it was being clipped in. 

Now whilst you might not be a fan of clipping designs, or the people who like to have a bit of fun with their horses when it comes to clipping time, There are many people out here who do recognise that it is only a haircut, and not a brand 

Click to expand...

Here here  I think they are great and if I had the skill I would shame my horse too


----------



## melxvengeance (9 September 2011)

personally i think they're great. i did a lightening bolt on my pony's bum 2 years ago because the joke at college was that he went so fast round corners, it was blink and you'll miss him - and because he is dun, he is the right colour for lightening too! i did it free-hand and it was nothing special but i loved it, a lot more original than love hearts or stars. i don't think there is anything ridiculous about them either - what's the difference to this than putting a silly pink or cow-print rug on them? (which btw, i also do) they're horses, they don't care and they probably can't see their own arse anyway


----------



## Jesstickle (9 September 2011)

JFTD said:



			I love my horse and my ponies to bits, but they are anything but classy 







I do have a laugh with my horses, I wouldn't have it any other way.
		
Click to expand...

Hello my beloved. That is an absolutely ace photo.

If horses can wear 'matchy matchy',  bling and all the rest of the rubbish people put on them every day I don't really see how clipping a shape on their backside is more undignified. And that's before we mention the indignity of plaiting geldings and making them look like right wallys. They're horses. They don't care, they have no sense of vanity after all!

BH is a sod to clip so I sadly don't have a choice. It's whip it all off as quickly as possible before he gets bored so no time for fun stuff


----------



## Ashf (11 September 2011)

If anyone is looking to get a design from my website, when you get to the checkout, use the voucher code   H&H2011  and it will knock 15% off the prices of both clip and brush stencils


----------



## nikCscott (11 September 2011)

Ashf said:



			If anyone is looking to get a design from my website, when you get to the checkout, use the voucher code   H&H2011  and it will knock 15% off the prices of both clip and brush stencils 

Click to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ashf (11 September 2011)

nikCscott said:



			Thank you!!!
		
Click to expand...

You are welcome


----------



## Hugoboss (11 September 2011)

Ashf said:



			FYI, the clipping design with all the palm trees in the OP was done with stencils as part of a clipping demonstration at some sort of country or equine fair in the USA. I've seen the video and the handler in that pic might have been the one to clip it  - it was a few years ago.

This other picture of Jessie with all the stars was done by my daughter (Ponyfeet10) when she was 17 and a full time student in Hartpury College. It was done partially to see what the designs would look like on different parts of the coat, partially for promotional purposes for a stencil making business called Stencilbum which I run, partially because the pony was being regularly jumped in competition by her and needed clipping, and partially because she was 17 and having a bit of fun with a very much loved family pet (she is a pony, they don't do Vanity ! )

As for the Stars design, it was done over 3 evenings in a week in october and was growing out as quickly as it was being clipped in. 

Now whilst you might not be a fan of clipping designs, or the people who like to have a bit of fun with their horses when it comes to clipping time, There are many people out here who do recognise that it is only a haircut, and not a brand 

Click to expand...

Well i think its a bit of fun! wish my boy would stand still long enough and that i was any good at clipping.


----------



## Ashf (11 September 2011)

Hugoboss said:



			Well i think its a bit of fun! wish my boy would stand still long enough and that i was any good at clipping.  

Click to expand...

The reason why we make them sticky is for fidgets (so people who put them on can take their time), and the reason why people like stencils for producing the result is because they provide an accurate guide to work from. Whilst I design them, I've only even clipped 4 or 5 designs on since I started making them. You don't really need skill to use them, just a bit of patience 

It is just about shaving the holes in the stencil, taking it off and then evening the line thickness's up to make it look right.


----------



## Mince Pie (11 September 2011)

Where do I put the code at the checkout?


----------



## Ashf (11 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Where do I put the code at the checkout?
		
Click to expand...

If you use the 'cart' button on the top right of the page to see the summary of choices made, it shows you the cart page, and there is a box with 'voucher' below to put the code in, and then use the add button to apply it.


----------



## Mince Pie (11 September 2011)

Thanks  Also if I was to get the brush/paint stencil could I use it for clipping? Pony is getting a trace clip so want it in relief as it were.


----------



## Ashf (11 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Thanks  Also if I was to get the brush/paint stencil could I use it for clipping? Pony is getting a trace clip so want it in relief as it were.
		
Click to expand...

I can cut both in the same sticky media used the the clipping, but the reason I do 2 different types of stencil for brush and clip is stated in THIS post

You will take more hair off with the brush design than the clipping one.


----------



## Mince Pie (11 September 2011)

Yes that was the idea so it would stand out more! Also it would be easier to clip


----------



## Oberon (11 September 2011)

I love clipped designs. 

I like the first clip because the horse got to keep his belly hair
His tummy won't get cold


----------



## Ashf (11 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Yes that was the idea so it would stand out more! Also it would be easier to clip 

Click to expand...

This was actually the first clipping design I made. It was clip in as you can see, but the reason I didn't continue with this format is because long hair lies down, and short hair doesn't (like a loo brush). When the hair around the design continues to grown, it lies down over the edges of the design and they blur, so the design will fade and become more indistinct more quickly. In addition to this, if you decided later in on the season that you wanted to take more hair off than a blanket/trace clip, you will lose the design by default by shaving the whole area short.


----------



## tinap (11 September 2011)

Must say I love them  its only hair, it grows back & its a bit of fun!! I actually managed to clip our ponys neck out yesterday without needing vet to sedate & using just 2ml of sedalin so fingers crossed pretty soon we may be able to give him a snazzy bum


----------



## Mince Pie (11 September 2011)

Hi AshF thanks for that, he doesn't grow a coat quickly (still shows Novembers clip in May!) so I don't think growth will be a problem. I'll send you a pic when I have done him


----------



## WelshTilly (11 September 2011)

JESUS !!! Whats happened to the post!! Havent logged on for a bit and cant believe the amount of posts!! K x


----------



## Ashf (11 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Hi AshF thanks for that, he doesn't grow a coat quickly (still shows Novembers clip in May!) so I don't think growth will be a problem. I'll send you a pic when I have done him 

Click to expand...

If you can send me a message through my site contact button with what you want when you order it, then I'll make sure it is done as you want


----------



## neigh31 (11 September 2011)

The horse looks impressed.


----------

